# i shot a deer!!



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

i got my first deer of the season during youth. i shot it at 75 yards with my tikka 308 it was a button buck about 90 pounds.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice to hear that you had a good hunt. Hope you were pleased with your results. Keep on hunting, and make us hunters proud to have you as a fellow hunter. Later.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Congratulations. That's gotta feel great. Mail me a steak.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats!! i'll take a steak too.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations!! That is awesome !!


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

thank u all. im surprised any body hasnt said any thing about it being that little and how i shouldnt have shot it but i thought it was a doe. and its by far not my first deer. ive killed 9 one 4 point 3 button bucks an 11 point and a few does. thanx any way.

tyler.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm not much of a trophy hunter. All I have are does, so far. My opinion, those racks look cool, but I've never found a recipe, yet, that's worth a darn. The success is in how YOU feel about it. If you feel good about it, it don't matter what anybody else thinks.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

i have to agree. i dont think ive ever found a good recipe for antlers. out here in california, we dont have regular adult (hunter) doe hunts. there are a few off season youth hunts for them, but no general season tags ( which in my opinion is a mistake). i do know that you can put in a special application with DFG for a doe, but this is not a well known fact, and there RARELY approved.

ive taken several does out of state, and to this day, for sheer tenderness, flavor,ect. i would take a nice fat doe over a buck anytime.

great to hear that you filled your tag. did you by chance happen to take pictures of the little buck?.........id sure love to see them.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I know it has been a few ears since you got your first, and it is so good to feel your excitement, even now. No matter the size, the antlers, the distance, it is that moment, your moment, which changed you. Congratulations again, good luck and good hunting


----------

